# Alcohol Camping Stoves



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Cycling through France to Spain in September, thinking about buying an alcohol stove, anybody got a recommendation? I definitely don't want gas, I dont know why, but gas is out. The stove must be very, very small and very, very light.

Normally I'd eat out, but I can't speak a word of French and I recall that it spolit my last time there, so it will be camping till into get to Spain where I can treat myself.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, I know nothing about that kind of stuff... I only eat at fancy restaurants :beee: (no I dont  )

Alcohol isn't a very efficient fuel to cook (not much energy released) unless you rinse sausages with it and set them on fire :focus: But take a look at these

http://www.asmc.de/en/Outdoor-Survival/Cookers/Emergency-stove-M71-p.html

http://www.asmc.de/en/Outdoor-Survival/Cookers/Cooker-Coleman-Multifuel-p.html

http://www.asmc.de/en/Outdoor-Survival/Cookers/Cooker-burner-p.html (I think this is what you are looking for)

http://www.asmc.de/en/Outdoor-Survival/Cookers/Liquid-Alcohol-p.html

http://www.asmc.de/en/Outdoor-Survival/Cookers/Simon-stove-p.html

Hope this helps, cheers!


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

solid fuel tablets no good?think you can get weeny little holders and stands but no experience-we used to use petrol stoves!


----------



## Mark1980 (Dec 30, 2009)

I'd have a look at something along the lines of an MSR Dragonfly, small, light and will run on most flamable liquids. Solid fuel is o.k but you have to cart a supply around with you and it is very dirty (in my experience).


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I remember my father having a small stove that ran on meths, it was useless took about an hour to make a cuppa. Regarding the weight issue what about a wee trailer for your gear and a few six packs of Duvel


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

B, I have thought about a trailer and beer, my dream trip!  I really have to do some training, I leave in 5 weeks, yikes, I started training in the first week of July, unfortunately, it's all taken place here...........










and as well as it's gone, this type of training is not going to get me up a mountain in the Pyranees. I am miles behind schedule and fitness, so far behind, that I might as well carry on drinking and just wing it. I think I have found what I need. This.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Actually one of those small sets will work, slowly :lol: but all the more time for the beers while you wait


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

MarkF said:


> B, I have thought about a trailer and beer, my dream trip!  I really have to do some training, I leave in 5 weeks, yikes, I started training in the first week of July, unfortunately, it's all taken place here...........


That's proper training for these bicycles...










:thumbsup:


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Those little camping stoves are the go. I think they're butane powered in a little canister that a valve screws on top of. Boils water quicker than messing around with fire lighters or hexamine tablets. I'm too tight to buy one but a few mates in my camping/trekking circles have them and I always end up using them.

The valve setup is about $70, and butane canisters maybe 10 bucks each. A worthy investment for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> http://www.asmc.de/e...on-stove-p.html


That one looks very good, and good value.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Phillionaire said:


> Those little camping stoves are the go. I think they're butane powered in a little canister that a valve screws on top of.


I don't want gas, got to be alcohol, unless there is something else on the market.



Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.asmc.de/e...on-stove-p.html
> ...


That one looks a better design than the Trangia, think I'll buy that.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I do hope you're going to wearing your HI-Vis waistcoat for when I'm roaring up yer erse in the Pyrenees, wouldn't want to knock you off your bike if you're not wearing a helmet! :lol: And I've got bad eyes remember 

I've used alcohol stoves, frankly, always found them carp! (Is Commander Bond coming with you on this trip? he's just bought a bike and he would have the fuel supply in a voddy bottel )

Like most. I'd recommend a small gas one for quickness and lightness versus size. But it's your choice - a small gas one that takes Camping Gaz would be ideal for France, easy purchase of replacemnet canisters in any Intermnarche or similar supermarket if needed. :yes:

Or a phrasebook from WH Smith would be cheaper - one with a big "Eating Out" section :to_become_senile:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

mel said:


> I do hope you're going to wearing your HI-Vis waistcoat for when I'm roaring up yer erse in the Pyrenees, wouldn't want to knock you off your bike if you're not wearing a helmet! :lol: And I've got bad eyes remember


I am looking forward to creating my longest tailback yet. Should be able to make a monster of motorhomes, caravans and bad temper up this. 












mel said:


> I've used alcohol stoves, frankly, always found them carp! (Is Commander Bond coming with you on this trip? he's just bought a bike and he would have the fuel supply in a voddy bottel )
> 
> Like most. I'd recommend a small gas one for quickness and lightness versus size. But it's your choice - a small gas one that takes Camping Gaz would be ideal for France, easy purchase of replacemnet canisters in any Intermnarche or similar supermarket if needed. :yes:
> 
> Or a phrasebook from WH Smith would be cheaper - one with a big "Eating Out" section :to_become_senile:


Mel my father died of alzheimers and exhibhited this same sort of behaviour.  *I do not want gas*.

Why do you say that the alcohol stoves are carp? Because they are slow? That's ok, I am a patient man and am in no rush.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

You can always get something like this...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Mark, I always felt that everything was "tasted" off an alcohol fuelled stove - mind you, I felt the same about Primus stoves as well, fine for a kettle (with the whistler on), but anything open like a billycan or similar seemed to take on a taste of the fuel for me! :yes:

TBH, I preferred a wood fire, but "elf and safe tea" would have you right up the Pyrenees I would guess in the summer heat - forest fires and all that h34r:

Och, I'm sure you'll find something, I know you can get a "furnace" type stove that burns dry grass and twig, but any I've seen (whilst caravanning) are far too big for any kind of back-packing which you'll be effectively doing. If you've a Scout Shop near you, take a look in there, they seem to have a lot of good lightweight gear nowadays, and they'll sell to anyone, you don't have to be a Scout. Dib Dib


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Och


I cant believe you actually typed that 

A post with a accent, fantastic


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Ta much Jase, fandabbiedosie! Aye! :yes:


----------



## ralphy (Nov 24, 2008)

I use a Kelly Kettle (as do a number of my fellow campers) and you don't need to worry about carrying any fuel! It burns just about anything and boils quicker than my gas stove. Weighs 600gms so not too heavy:

Kelly Kettle

Not cheap to buy, but zero running costs. :thumbsup:

R


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

ralphy said:


> I use a Kelly Kettle (as do a number of my fellow campers) and you don't need to worry about carrying any fuel! It burns just about anything and boils quicker than my gas stove. Weighs 600gms so not too heavy:
> 
> Kelly Kettle
> 
> ...


That's the thing I was on about(the furnace stove), but in a much smaller size than I've seen - but can you do anything else with it? like heat soup or whatever? Didn't know it came as small as that!







The big one comes with a bit to hold a pot, so you can do stuff like soup or beans or I've seen a guy doing bacon and eggs! :notworthy:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

sorry - double post, this bl))dy keyboard's sticky again, needs a clean - or a new keyboard


----------



## ralphy (Nov 24, 2008)

mel said:


> ralphy said:
> 
> 
> > I use a Kelly Kettle (as do a number of my fellow campers) and you don't need to worry about carrying any fuel! It burns just about anything and boils quicker than my gas stove. Weighs 600gms so not too heavy:
> ...


Yes, you can:

Cook set

R


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

mel said:


> sorry - double post, this bl))dy keyboard's sticky again, needs a clean - or a new keyboard


Sounds more like a 'PICNIC' (Problem In Chair Not In Computer, as they say in I.T. land), to me Mel!

I use a petrol fueled twin burner stove, which is great, much better than gas, never used alcohol so can't comment on that.

ATB,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mel said:


> sorry - double post, this bl))dy keyboard's sticky again, needs a clean - or a new keyboard


Mel, I'll give you my keyboard... has exactly the opposite problem... sometimes it types what you want, other times it doesn't.

I should probably clean it too but I'm guessing I would be interfering with a completely new, unheard and uncatalogued ecosystem that has probably already evolved in there... I would then have to deal with all the tree-huggers protesting at my door-step... :rap:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Defender said:


> I use a petrol fueled twin burner stove, which is great, much better than gas, never used alcohol so can't comment on that.


I have one too, a Coleman dual fuel stove, but they weight 5.3kg, if you want to cycle over up the Pryrenees carrying one, be my guest.  The little stoves weight 350-450g.

The Kelly kettle is interesting, I am enjoyed reading about them but "*Using any naturally occuring solid fuel (sticks, pine cones, dry camel dung**"! *How is this better than carrying a tiddly stove with a small bottle of fuel? I don't think scrabbling around in the dirt collecting pine cones, sticks and camel dung is something I really want to do TBH.

Maybe I should just take Mel along, he is full of hot air.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

MarkF said:


> ]collecting pine cones, sticks and camel dung is something I really want to do TBH.


Besides, I don't think there are many camels pooping along the Pyrenees...


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

MarkF said:


> I have one too, a Coleman dual fuel stove, but they weight 5.3kg, if you want to cycle over up the Pryrenees carrying one, be my guest.  The little stoves weight 350-450g.


Fair point Mark, I wasn't trying to suggest that you should hump that great thing with you :cray:. I don't take it with me when I'm motorcycle camping, it's too big for that, let alone cycling.

I'm sure there must be something similar that's suitable for you?

What about the MSR Whisperlite International 600?

Perhaps taking Mel would be easier after all!

Best regards,

Defender :astro:.

Edit for spelling!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

If I came Mark, it would have to be at the back of a tandem, with you doing *ALL* the work up at the front :yes:

I'd be too busy putting on my helmet, Hi-Vis jacket and bicycle clips to do any pedalling - I mean I wouldn't want my dinner suit trousers getting caught up in the chain, would I? :hypocrite:

I think I fancy one of those Kelly stove things tho, handy for day out trips?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mel said:


> If I came Mark, it would have to be at the back of a tandem, with you doing *ALL* the work up at the front :yes:


Tell the truth... you wanted to go in the little cart (posted before) where the lads keep all the beer, didn't you? That would be my choice too :beer:


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Get with the times brother, just buy yourself one of these

I don't think they do whale-oil burners anymore, but I'll keep my eyes peeled for you  

At least enlighten me as to your disdain for the butane


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Phillionaire said:


> Get with the times brother, just buy yourself one of these
> 
> I don't think they do whale-oil burners anymore, but I'll keep my eyes peeled for you
> 
> At least enlighten me as to your disdain for the butane


Explosive, different fittings in europe, heavy (that's an issue) but mainly, I just don't want one, bit like diesel cars and skinny birds.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

MarkF said:


> skinny birds.


Oh you like them large?... Go ahead, tell us all...  :eat:


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

MarkF said:


> I just don't want one, bit like diesel cars and skinny birds.


Nothing wrong with diesel cars :to_become_senile:, but I with you on the 'twigglets' though :thumbsdown:!

So are you getting a Trangier stove then?

As an aside I see that Primus have gone over to alternative fuels.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

err I always though gas ws lighter than liquid? 

those ones Phillionaire linked to are the D's B's mate


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

pg tips said:


> err I always though gas ws lighter than liquid?
> 
> those ones Phillionaire linked to are the D's B's mate


Gas is stored in liquid form. That's why an aerosol can gets so cold if you release enough. It has to be liquefied or else you would need huge tanks to store it.


----------

